# Forum More Stuff Oops!  Other peoples mistakes

## goldie1

Only 17 threads in 12 months! I reckon if this forum was changed to include mistakes we have seen others  
make it would soon rival emission trading.

----------


## shauck

too true

----------


## Black Cat

Can we help it if we are all perfect?

----------


## Godzilla73

So we want to see more of this...       
and no, none of them are me...

----------


## manofaus

Concrete Buffer Gone Wild - YouTube

----------


## ringtail

That saw is a ripper ( pardon the pun)  Looks like its already taken a bite out of his hand. Gold.

----------

